# Need to try out new quad!



## Family First (Sep 7, 2009)

Just bought a used 4x4 Quad (2002 Polaris Sportsman 500); would like to try it out but really do not know where to go.
I live in Davison; and have heard of The Mounds (Genesee).
Should I start there; or make the drive north, to the State of MI-run ATV Trails?
Not looking to set speed-records or jump ponds, just want to see how it handles.
Will be using it for hauling deer and ice fishing.
Any advice wil be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I live in Davison, years ago there was lots of places in the township where we could ride. Mostly due to development and the sale of the properties that we could ride on are long gone.
The mounds is very close, gets really crowded at times, though as long as it is cold I doubt it will be too bad.
The Mounds will get boring soon enough though, head north to Gladwin or somewhere for more fun.
I would say lets go, but I need to replace the bearings in my swing arm, and fix an oil leak.


----------



## Family First (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback.
I went on-line; Michigan DNR shows places like Huron Trail West/East that look like a lot of fun.
I would think it would be a better trip in the summer/fall, as opposed to the weahter we are having today.
Good luck getting your repairs done.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

The Huron Trail is great for your first trip. Its basically a "T", start at Sand Lake go to the "T" go east or west and come back. There is also a trail on the north side of the Au Sable, the Old State House Trail, that is fun and fairly short. Also there is the Gladwin Trail off M-61 west of I-75 after you cross into Gladwin County. The parking area will be to the south of M-66. I would you not try the Gladwin Trail on the week end, really busy, do it during the week. Don't forget the GPS and have fun.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

When you say you'd like to ''try it out'' do you mean that you don't have a lot of experience on an ATV or do you mean that you really just want to see how the 500 handles, ect?

Im asking because I don't want you to under estimate the risks that can happen to new, unsuspecting operators.There are also some very strict laws that apply to ORV's that can get your butt into a lot of trouble if you don't know them.

And as far as riding in Davison? Unless it is private property and you have permission from the land owner, DON'T DO IT, you ARE breaking the law.

I live very close to the Mounds and am also the President for the Michigan ORV Safety Association. I'd be pleased to speak with you over the phone or at my office to help you get started out on the right foot.I know ATV laws from A-Z, I know what/where you can ride legally,ect.We can also meet at the Mounds some time if you'd like too?The last thing I want is for a new ORV operator to get hurt on his ATV or busted for not knowing and understanding Michigan ATV-ORV laws. 

If I can assist you in any way, please let me know.

Bill


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Can you ride on these trails in the winter? I have a snowmobile and a quad. I would like to find a ride that both the wife and I can go on together. 

Any input?


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

The mounds would probably be the closest place if you wanna get it out and see how it handles on a little different terrain, you'll be able to ride it for a while out there.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Family First said:


> Just bought a used 4x4 Quad (2002 Polaris Sportsman 500); would like to try it out but really do not know where to go.
> I live in Davison; and have heard of The Mounds (Genesee).
> Should I start there; or make the drive north, to the State of MI-run ATV Trails?
> Not looking to set speed-records or jump ponds, just want to see how it handles.
> ...





2manyfish said:


> Can you ride on these trails in the winter? I have a snowmobile and a quad. I would like to find a ride that both the wife and I can go on together.
> 
> Any input?


Your best bet for information would be to purchase a trail map book here...
www.michiganatv.com Both snowmobile and ATV maps are available.


----------



## Family First (Sep 7, 2009)

Thankk for everyone's advice.
Took it out to the Mounds last Sunday afternoon.
Handled great; took the hills up and down and no problems whatsoever through the mud.
It was a bit crowded and I did not feel confident taking the smaller paths with turns into the woods. Too many other quads/bikes flying past me in every direction.
Went on the MI DNR website and was able to print ATV Trails at no charge.
Hopefully I can get out this spring and checkout places like Huron Trail East/West, etc.
If anyone likes to ride at a slower-pace; enjoying the woods and not into racing, maybe we can get a group together for a day-out.
The way this winter's weather is, maybe we can go BEFORE spring!
Thanks again.


----------



## Garrettsdad (Dec 28, 2010)

Family First said:


> Thankk for everyone's advice.
> Took it out to the Mounds last Sunday afternoon.
> Handled great; took the hills up and down and no problems whatsoever through the mud.
> It was a bit crowded and I did not feel confident taking the smaller paths with turns into the woods. Too many other quads/bikes flying past me in every direction.
> ...


I'd be interested, keep me posted


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Heres an address for a small ATV club I belong too. We schedule rides throughout the year here in Michigan and other states. Take a look.....it may interest you. www.atvoffroad.net. We are riding the Leota trail this weekend in conjuction with helping the needy in the area in the form of a donation for dinner, used clothing or food stuffs. For further info on this event check out the "Leota....too cold to think ride" thread.


----------

